# Rent or Sell



## gracey (20 Aug 2007)

I have an apt in Dublin but recently moved down the country.  Am now wondering if I should sell apt or rent it out - have been informed by an estate agent that I shouldn't have any problems renting it out - the rent received would cover my mortgage.  Would it be a good investment in the long term or should I just get rid of it and pay of outstanding loans which comes to about €60,000.
Thank you.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Aug 2007)

Anything useful in this thread?

How 'recent' was your move down the country?

Ask for any additional information in the thread started by yourself above.


----------

